# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Fjalor i Informatikës për shkarkim

## Rrjeti

Fjalor i Informatikës tani mund të shkarkohet edhe në formë digjitale. Botuar në vitin 2005. Përmban 18000 fjalë Anglisht-Shqip dhe Shqip-Anglisht. Fjalori është fryt i bashkëpunimit në mes të akademisë së shkencave të Shqipërisë dhe Akandemisë së shkencave dhe arteve të Kosovës dhe është prezantuar në PDF standard.

Mënyra e shkarkimit të fjalorit; pas instalimit të PDF-it dhe hapjes së fjalorit, në pjesën e sipërme do vëreni ikona të ndryshme (lundro me shigjetë e miut mbi fjalorin e hapur)

Kliko në ikonën në formë të printerit.Për disa sekondave fjalori shkarkohet në kompjutor.(PDF softuerin e gjen këtu-(Kliko në meny dhe gjej-Adobe Acrobat Reader DC) -Aty eksiston edhe MCAfee Security Scan Plus-atë nuk duhet ta instaloni nëse s`ke nevojë për të.

http://www.adobe.com/products/experi...7K35&mv=other#

http://www.ashak.org/repository/docs...aka_413239.pdf

----------

DiGiT@LiFE (05-04-2016)

----------

